# need help determining if this is a real NISMO



## maxster17 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and asking for some help identifying if a skyline GTR for sale is a real NISMO. If it is, I plan on buying it and really belonging to the forum then.

I've looked around the forum and found a couple things I could check:
1.) the VIN (should be a BNR32100xxx) series chassis number, and there should be a special plate on the car identifying it as a NISMO edition (with # of 560). And that plate number should also match the xxx digits on the engraved firewall VIN.
2.) the body (ie. no front bumper mesh, has boot lid spoiler, etc.) 
3.) possibly the options (normally no A/C, no ABS)

Now there are a couple things that make me suspicious about the car:

1.) It's white, from what I've read, they all were originally gunmetal grey.
2.) The owner says that an R34 engine was swapped in for the original. 

So the questions I have are:
1.) Am I missing any other easy to use ways of really identifying this car? Ie. are there any other etched VIN's other than the firewall? I don't like relying on the plates because those can be replaced easily. 
2.) Is there a way to determine that this is really an R34 engine? And also to identify the turbos as either R32/R34/NISMO-R32 turbos? 
3.) Is it possible to identify this as a N1? Ie is there a chassis series of numbers that corresponds to the N1's?

Thanks for all the help,

max.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

The whole point of any rare car is that it is exactly that. 
By this I mean it still has the same spec it came out the factory with. (if not then it isnt rare anymore)

Personally I would want to keep it as near to 100% stock although some would say some upgrades are OK 
Dont think this would ever extend to fitting a much later R34 engine in a genuine Nismo car . This seems to me to be extremely .....well I shall just say silly as there is a swear filter on here.

Many ways of telling a r34 /32 engine my favoured one is that the CAS sensor at the front of the engine (just under its says RB26) has a metal cover shaped like a spray can lid on the 34 and is all alloy and is much more shaped on the 32,


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

VIN plate should match the number stamped into the firewall just to the right of the plate. There is no special plate. Chassis number is 10001 to 10560 for Nismo.

Nismo version R32's were ALL KH2 Gun Metallic.

Most had no ABS, AC or rear wash wipe but they possibly were a factory cost option to add back on - and some have probably had at least AC added.

The only Nismo badge is a sticker on the boot but these are easily bought.

Buying a Nismo version that isn't almost 100% stock (or at least tastefully modified with Nismo tuning goodies) is pretty pointless.

The N1 version does have a unique set of chassis code letters - do a search on here - it's been posted before - and they were ALL crystal white from the factory.

If it's a proper N1 or Nismo without a rear wiper it will also have a different wiper switch on the left of the instrument binnacle. Saves about 12grammes!
Also no AM/FM buttons on the binnacle too. N1 also has some air guides to help duct air into the radiator (not the bumper holes - extra plates).

Not sure if the N1 or Nismo had thinner glass - Nismo certainly sold thinner glass as a tuning option in their motorsport parts catalogue.


----------



## maxster17 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the info. I'll be able to look at the car later this week and will post some pics/info if it at least passes the VIN test and deleted rear wiper (not a lot of people seem to try and put that back on if it was missing originally, or delete it if it's just a body kit upgrade). 

I definitely agree with the both of you guys that it really would be a shame if someone modified the car without really knowing what they had. If I find out they really switched the engines, and this is a real NISMO I just might try to track down the old one. I still might end up buying it if the price is right and just talk them down with the fact they just compromised the integrity of a pretty rare car. 

Thanks again.

max


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

As long as you buy it knowing what it is thats fine and I would agree that a genuine Nismo car is worth getting even if has the wrong engine

But dont pay Nismo prices for something thats not,

If it is a Nismo maybe the engine blew and they just stuck another lump in. 
You never know the broken lump may be around and if it is then you need that engine whatever state its in 

Good Luck


----------



## maxster17 (Jul 26, 2010)

*Proud owner of a R32 GT-R.... sort of.*

Well, I made an emotional decision and people can chime in with their criticisms, but hindsight is always 20/20 and I know that I would have regretted it had I not purchased this car.

So here's the skinny:
It checked out, engraved on the chassis: BNR32-10029, and right next to it was the ID plate model (KBNR32RXFSL RA) Doing a search for that model number came up with a NISMO. All the other tells seemed to check out too, no mesh in front of the intercooler, no rear wiper, and from what I could tell (I haven't seen a normal one) the switch for the rear windshield wiper was not there, thus saving 12 grams... 

I'll post pics sometime later, it's dark out and I can't get any quality shots. 

So happy ending right...? 

Well, here's the deal, I live in Okinawa and a lot of these skylines pass through the hands of I'll say some newly rich young military types that like huge rims and underbody lights. So, that's what this car came with. Unfortunately it didn't come immaculately maintained either. It worked, but there are some issues I think I will need to resolve though. 

1.) There's something up with the power steering pump. I think it's just starting to go. Every so often the HICAS light will come on and if I crank the wheel all the way over from a stopped position it feels like the hydraulic power gives out intermittently. But this is very irregular, it only happens every so often, even if I recreate the conditions exactly.


----------



## maxster17 (Jul 26, 2010)

hm.. so there's a limit to how much you can put in each post? ok... well continuing on...

2.) The issues I brought up before are still there (non-original engine, it's a new R34 block), the car is actually painted white, despite the KH2 paint code on the ID plate, some aftermarket rims, and generally speaking the body and interior could definitely use some work. Honestly though, for a 20 year old car having suffered through some nasty typhoons and very hot and humid weather on Okinawa, I'm happy that there isn't mold growing all over it. 

3.) Either it's got a lightened flywheel or it just needs a tune-up, but if I let the RPM's fall too quickly to zero ie. an emergency braking situation, the engine sometimes dies from a lack of power. 

But the bottom line is (unless this chassis is somehow forged) I am an owner of a limited edition R32 NISMO skyline, and I will bring this girl back to her former glory and maybe even a little better, or sweat and bleed a lot trying.  She's still a blast to drive, the shocks were replaced with some quality tein coilovers, and the steering is still tight. She's fun to drive, and being from the States, having this car is a rare experience. So right now, no regrets, but I know it's gonna be a touch challenge getting this thing up to spec. 

Anyway, just wanted to post an update and thanks to the guys who helped with the advice picking this thing out. I'll post some pics soon and will welcome any advice on outfitting this thing properly.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

:clap: :clap: and good luck with the car

A sensible long term plan would be to drive the car and find a "correct" engine , rebuild it slowly and then swop over.

Time isnt an enemy - It will still be a NISMO in 3 years time so you can drive it around and restore it at your lesuire.

Bottom line if your gut said buy it then you did tyhe right thing


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Sounds like despite the white paint it's the real deal.

A lot of R32's seem to get painted white - Japanese national racing colours or maybe people just like their cars white....???

I admit the only thing that upsets me about my R32 is that it's not a Nismo version.
But I do have the dash switches, bodykit and even the sticker on the boot - so I can pretend!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Congratulations on your purchase, hope you have many years of fun.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

lightspeed said:


> Sounds like despite the white paint it's the real deal.
> 
> A lot of R32's seem to get painted white - Japanese national racing colours or maybe people just like their cars white....???
> 
> ...


why......? who gives a toss what version it is i know i don't as long as it's a gtr they all drive basically the same as standard anyway.... whats a nismo sticker or an n1 badge ...does it make it look better


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Why?

Nismo version is the RS500 of R32's.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

I think upgarage and yahoo auctions are going to be your new two best friends. Congrats on the purchase, and let us know if you're up in the Tokyo area sometime!


----------

